# German Ram Spawn!!!



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So, apparently there was love in the water some time between noon yesterday, and today, as it appears the pairing behavior from the GBR and Gold ram was a pre-cursor to what happens naturally.

That said, any suggested reading for what best practices are?

Not so much worried about having lots of success, but more just enjoying the learning process etc, and the excitement of having them spawn etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

No advice, just congratulations!


----------



## Lexingtonmax (Jan 26, 2011)

Any progress?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, negative progress :/ eggs got eaten by the end of the day when i came home from work, see my tank journal in my sig for details


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

When they lay the eggs, make sure to leave the lights 24/7 if you want to make sure the other fishes will not get near the eggs.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

george said:


> When they lay the eggs, make sure to leave the lights 24/7 if you want to make sure the other fishes will not get near the eggs.


uh, wouldnt it just be eaiser to pull the rock the eggs are on? both from the standpoint of constant light being bad for the plants, and bad for the fish messing with their daily rhythm?

I can either put it in a breederbox if it'll fit in the same tank, or into another tank.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

You can do that as well, put them in a small 10g tank, but if you want to leave the eggs with the parents, leave the lights on. Unless they are the only inhabitants in the tank.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So, they didnt wait long... 50% WC on sunday, and today at around 5:30-6 they laid another bunch of eggs.

like last time, I'm leaving nature to its course, if they dont make it, so be it. 

if this happens a few times, we'll likely pull them into a separate tank just for them.


----------

